# Heddon River Runt



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

getting my stuff ready for spring lol I should start a tackle store  and found the following lures in my stash that I forgot about;

Kautzky Lazy Ike - red / white
Flatfish, older style, w/2 spreader hooks in the middle
Heddon River Runt Spook Sinker
Heddon River Runt Midget
Heddon River Runt Go Deeper
probably around 50-55+ yrs. old, I bought many of them new when I was a much younger pup, no packaging but all in new condition, probably never used ... they're real purty  are these worth anything as collector items or should I just see if they'll still catch fish 

thanks guys ...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

The Runts MAY have some value. Depends on condition, whether they are in their boxes,what hardware they have, and the key factor with plastic Runts, COLOR. John


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

they're like new condition but no boxes ... they have original hooks, didn't know there were any options for the lure ... don't know how to determine color Lol a couple of them are "silverish"


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

baitguy said:


> they're like new condition but no boxes ... they have original hooks, didn't know there were any options for the lure ... don't know how to determine color Lol a couple of them are "silverish"


If hook hangers are on with 2 screws they are collectible. If they have eye screws for hook hangars they are Pradco and have little value. The floater diver Runts were popular fish catchers in 60s and before Bass mania.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

the hook hangers do have 2 screws each ...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

baitguy said:


> the hook hangers do have 2 screws each ...


Pictures would REALLY help!


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

You can put them up for auction on ebay. Their worth more with boxes of course, but you should still get some money for them. Heddon pumpkin seeds in nice condition get some nice money. Last one I saw sold for $170.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

winguy7 said:


> You can put them up for auction on ebay. Their worth more with boxes of course, but you should still get some money for them. Heddon pumpkin seeds in nice condition get some nice money. Last one I saw sold for $170.


Heddon plastic Runts are not Heddon Seeds. AGAIN , pictures would help.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

luredaddy said:


> Heddon plastic Runts are not Heddon Seeds. AGAIN , pictures would help.


I know


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

When Heddon lure has Spook attached to name it means it’s plastic. There are hundreds of variations of Heddon lures. Very few of plastic variations are worth much money.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

I was given a bunch of tackle and I think I have a half-dozen Runts, a couple of Pikie Minnows, and maybe a dozen Flatfish.

Wonder if they still catch fish?

TBH, I never caught anything on a Flatfish.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes, these lures still catch fish, I still use Heddon River Runt floater fishing GMR and it performs like most modern crank baits. Most do not have much value unless as stated previously, have special colors or older hardware. Post pictures, love these old lures!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

RossN said:


> I was given a bunch of tackle and I think I have a half-dozen Runts, a couple of Pikie Minnows, and maybe a dozen Flatfish.
> 
> Wonder if they still catch fish?
> 
> TBH, I never caught anything on a Flatfish.


In 60s Flatfish were very popular. They won’t stand fast retrieve, they will turn over and flop on top.
The Bass Pro run and gun style rules them out. I’ve got them from Fly Rod to M2 & T4. Caught loads of fish on them. They made a surface version that was dynamite in evenings. 
River Runts and big brother Vamp, floater divers were also very popular plugs in 60s. I never did well locally on Pikie. Did in Ontario & Quebec on Northerns. 
A lot of the older plugs are quasi collector items. Since Pradco owns most now the quality of some of the old plugs has suffered. The original generation of plastic plugs that made the trip from wood usually run better than wood. Then they get to improving and ruin the plug.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I plan on trying some River Runts for spring pike in Michigan soon. My grandpa really liked Heddon lures so one of my goals is to use some of less collectible versions for various species. I hope to catch a qualifying Fish Ohio species on one his old lures someday. My target is a LM using a Heddon Basser. Mike


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

The U-20 flattish is my old reliable.Puts a bass in the boat when nothing else is working. It's in coachdog!


----------



## JCarp (Feb 1, 2005)

Pikie minnows will probably always catch fish in the right locations. Flatfish need to be fished slow. It's been a long time but a friend used to put people to shame using small flatfish in the Stillwater river for smallmouth. I had just started using tiny Rebel Wee Craws for smallies but had a couple of small flatfish that I liked too.

There's a guy out west that uses them in front of a slow death rig for eyes. The pull slower than reg spinners so running them might be compatable with a couple of smiley blade rigs.

If you want to use bigger ones on erie for eyes, try in back of a big 4 oz bouncer like the old timers did in the 1940's through...


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I was using Rebel Wee-Craw for years on creel Small Mouth. It’s aggravating when they fouls and flop on retrieve. I bought them by the carton and still have a bunch of them. I also lost a few 3-4lb fish when hooks pulled out. I have switched to 1/8oz Bomber Fat-A, craw. Cast like a bullet and have bigger hooks.


----------

